# villaricos



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

we are moving to villaricos in october and need to get from alicante airport to villaricos is it possible by public transport many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> we are moving to villaricos in october and need to get from alicante airport to villaricos is it possible by public transport many thanks


hi & welcome!!

what's the nearest big town?

I've looked at google maps with no joy, & neither renfe (the train company) nor alsa (the bus people) recognise it


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

muricia is about 40 miles away if that helps


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> muricia is about 40 miles away if that helps


the city of Murcia?

or the communidad?


there must be a town nearer than that, that you can name?


what province is Villaricos in?

eta - ok found one in Almería..........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

is it this one? Villaricos Almeria Spain. Costa Almeria Directory

if it is -there is info there about public transport


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

x thats the place


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> we are moving to villaricos in october and need to get from alicante airport to villaricos is it possible by public transport many thanks


Only if you've got all day ! 
You've really only got two choices . Train from Alicante to Murcia & change to the train to Lorca , or if you're lucky the one that's continuing on to Águilas. In october there's only 3 or 4 that go on to Águilas throughout the whole day. If you get the train from Murcia to Lorca , you'd then have to wait for the next train to Águilas . You'deither then have to get off at Pulpi orÁguilas , there's not alot of difference in distance to Villaricos , & get a bus or taxi. 
At present there are no trains runnuing from Lorca on to Águilas , they are stopping at the eastern end of Lorca since the earthquake . They'll be back running by october I would have thought.

Second option is the autobus to Vera ( I doubt that it goes to Villaricos but it might ) . 
This would probably take the best part of 5 hours as they stop everywhere. Alicante to Puerto Lumbreras takes 3hrs. 
I wouldn't recommend either way after a flight !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You could hire a car??? I'm sure that would be useful to help you settle in initially ???

Jo xxx


----------

